# No Running Lights



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like you know exactly what you are doing, so I hesitate with my first comment, but, obviously, make sure that your vehicle lights are on when checking the the running light terminal in your vehicle receptacle. After that, it sounds like it has to be a loose or corroded connection within the receptacle itself. You probably have a wad of tape around where the wires enter the terminal, but carefully cut it back, and see what you have. If it's simply loose, you're on your way again, but its' very possible that you may need to pick up a new receptacle at your local parts store or dealer. Not that uncommon of a problem. Either way put a bit of dielectric grease, or I sometimes use Vaseline, on everything before you tape it back up. Alos, if it looks like the wires are long enough to do you any good, you may want to unscrew the receptacle from the vehicle, as it may allow you easier access.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Donno what yer Tow unit is, but check it's Fuses....


----------

